# Regurgitating



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I have been having issues with Clementine being over-bonded due to my own ignorance. I was encouraging bad behavior. But I don't do that anymore. I stopped petting and kissing her back, I stopped using the "Mommy voice" (the cooing voice that leads to instant masturbation on her part). Last year she started doing the regurgitation head bob, but she never actually DOES it. Well, just a minute ago, I opened her cage door and stuck my hand in and advised her that it was time for our morning snuggle before I rush off to work. She hops on my hand, takes a ride to the face, and I was snuggling with her and felt something wet and found that she had regurgitated on my face. It wasn't gross or anything, it was just slightly wet clumps of seed from one of her treat sticks. It definitely was not vomit, it wasn't digested and it smelled fine. Anyway, I pulled her back and looked at her a minute and she just looked back with a "hi Mommy" face. I pulled her back in for a snuggle again, but with my eyes open, and she started doing the head-bob again. I freaked out and put her back in her cage and decided to ask you guys your thoughts before I leave for work.

Should I be very worried? How can I stop this?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmm... I would just ignore it, don't make a fuss over it otherwise she'll think she's done a good job. That's hard because, after all, she's being very nice to you! Whenever I do the mommy voice Arnie just looks at me like I'm an idiot lol... Erin loves being cooed to though... I'll note that it can cause breeding behaviour!


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Belinda said:


> Hmm... I would just ignore it, don't make a fuss over it otherwise she'll think she's done a good job. That's hard because, after all, she's being very nice to you! Whenever I do the mommy voice Arnie just looks at me like I'm an idiot lol... Erin loves being cooed to though... I'll note that it can cause breeding behaviour!


And the Lord said "Be fruitful and multiply"


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah my silly little angel does so many weird "Mommy is my mate" thing. She is crazy.


----------

